# هبني نعمة ان ارضيك



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى *​
*





"
*لاتيأس مهما كانت حالتك الروحية ضعيفة ,
فلا تيأس ,لان اليأس حرب من حروب الشيطان, يريد بها ان يضعف معنوياتك . و يبطل جهادك , فتقع فى يديه 


 .
و اذا كنت تيأس من نفسك .فلا تيأس ابدا من نعمة الله .  ان كان عملك لا يوصلك الى التوبة. فان عمل الله من اجلك. يمكن ان يوصلك.
و قد تيأس بسبب انك لا تستطيع ان تقف امام الله. الا اذا اصلحت حالك اولا.
*الافضل ان تقول له :لست استطيع ان اصلح نفسى و انما انت يارب تصلحنى*.
+ لا تيأس ان كنت تشعر انك لا تحب الله و لا تقل :
ما الفائدة من كل اعمالى ان كنت لا احبه!
قل : ان كنت لا احب الله. فانه يحبنى .و بمحبته يمكنه ان يجعلنى ان احبه 


 
ان كنت تستخدم الوسائط الروحية. و لا تشعر بصلة حقيقيه مع الله. فلا تيأس
*اثبت فى القراءة الروحية حتى ان كانت بلا فهم .و اثبت فى الصلاة و ان كانت بلا حرارة. و فى الاعتراف و ان كان بلا انسحاق. ربما من اجل ثباتك تفتقدك النعمة. و تعطيك الفهم و الحرارة و الانسحاق*.
+ 
مجرد ثباتك فى الوسائط الروحية. يجعل الله فى فكرك و لو بلا توبة . اما ان يئست و ابطلت هذه الوصايا فقد تنحدر الى اسفل و تنسى الله كلية.
حتى لو كنت فى حالة ضعيفة . لا تياس خير لك ان تبقى حيث انت من ان يدفعك الياس الى اسوا
+ 



​
*بالصلاة تشعر انك لست وحدك انما انت محاط بمعونة الهية و قوات سمائية و قديسون يشفعون فيك .
لذلك تهدا نفسك و تطمئن*.
+ 
لا بد ان تعلم انك فى يد الله وحده و لست فى ايدى الناس و لا فى ايدى التجارب و الاحداث و لا فى ايدى الشياطين.
+ ​
الله ضابط للكل لا ينعس و لا ينام لا تظنه بعيدا فى مشاكلك انه يرقب كل شىء و يعمل لاجلك 




*ياربى فى وقت ضيقى وضعفى . علمنى ان اتى اليك واثقاااا فى مواعيدك واملا قلبى بالغيرة على كل من حولى* 
*

* 
*يارب ساعدنى الا اعطى للشيطان فرصة ليتفاوض معى ليعرض على الخطية 
بل اجرى سريعااا نحوك واصرخ اليك فتمد ايدك وتهزمة سريعا



 *​*

++* 
*يارب ليتك تملك على فتضع بابك حصينا على حواسى حتى لا يجد عدو الخير فرصة ليحاربنى ويدخل قلبى فيبعدنى عنك* 


​


*اريد يارب ان اقدم لك افضل ما لدى من وقت ومجهود يامن بذلت ذاتك من اجلى* *

 

++ياربى يسوع لا اريد ان اكون مهملا فى امور حياتى ولا اترك اى خطية صغيرة **داخل قلبى فتفسدة بل اكتشف كل شىء فى سر التوبة والاعتراف
++ايهاااااااا الاب القدوس الذى لا تشاء ان يهلك احد ان يقبل الجميع اللى التوبة اشكرك لانك اطلت اناتك واحتملتنى فى شرورى الكثيرة واتيت بى الى هذة الساعة*​
* كم مرة عاهدتك يالهى ان احيا فى طاعتك ولا اهين جلالك الاقدس ومع ذالك كسرت هذا التعهد وحدت عن وصاياك* *

*​
* هبنى نعمة ان ارضيك واحيا فى طاعتك قوينى يالهى فانت تعلم يارب كل شىء تعلم انى احبك .....*


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ممـــــــــــــــــــيزه جــــــدا


شـــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2009)

راااااااااائع جدا يا روكا 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 أكتوبر 2009)

> + لا تيأس ان كنت تشعر انك لا تحب الله و لا تقل :
> ما الفائدة من كل اعمالى ان كنت لا احبه!
> قل : ان كنت لا احب الله. فانه يحبنى .و بمحبته يمكنه ان يجعلنى ان احبه


 
موضوع جدا مميز وكلام مفيد
مرسي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> ممـــــــــــــــــــيزه جــــــدا
> 
> 
> شـــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــرا



*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااائع جدا يا روكا
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسي كوكو نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جدا مميز وكلام مفيد
> مرسي​



*ميرسي ليكي
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ياربى فى وقت ضيقى وضعفى . علمنى ان اتى اليك واثقاااا فى مواعيدك واملا قلبى بالغيرة على كل من حولى*


آمين يا رب...

ميرسي الك اختي الغالية...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> آمين يا رب...
> 
> ميرسي الك اختي الغالية...


*ميرسي كريس*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

_*شكرا روكا

ربنا يباركك
*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*شكرا روكا
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> *_​


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

تأمل  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> تأمل  جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------

